# Verbindungsstange zwischen Innen-und Aussenborder verzweifelt gesucht



## Timmy (14. November 2004)

Hallo Boardies,                                               
 wir haben uns im Frühling eine Ockelbo DC21 mit einem Mercury Innenboarder(190PS) zugelegt.Zum Schleppen ist das mit diesem starken Motor halt so `ne Sache,hinzu kommt natürlich noch der Sicherheitsaspekt.
 In Schweden(Karlshamn,dort liegt das Boot)haben wir bei vielen anderen Trollern gesehen,dass es möglich ist, den Innen- mit dem Aussenborder zu verbinden.In Karlshamn wurde uns gesagt,es hätte mal so ein Teil gegeben,wäre aber wieder vom Markt verschwunden.
  Woher bekommen wir sowas ?
  Weiss jemand was?|wavey:
  Vielen Dank,Timmy mit Fraule   #h


----------



## UNDERTAKER (14. November 2004)

*AW: Verbindungsstange zwischen Innen-und Aussenborder verzweifelt gesucht*

Hallo Timmy

Gucke mal bei der Fa. GRUENDL in den Katalog die haben sowas,nennt sich glaube ich Connectorstange oder so!!!


----------



## Timmy (14. November 2004)

*AW: Verbindungsstange zwischen Innen-und Aussenborder verzweifelt gesucht*

Danke Undertaker,
  die Schweden meinten das Teil hieß "Easy Stearing".Find ich aber nirgendwo


----------



## clava (14. November 2004)

*AW: Verbindungsstange zwischen Innen-und Aussenborder verzweifelt gesucht*

Moin,

ich habe so ein Ding letztes Jahr bei Gründl-Bootsimport in Bönnigstedt bei Hamburg gekauft. Die genaue Bezeichnung weiss ich nicht mehr, aber die Jungs geben bestimmt gern Auskunft. Rufst Du hier: 040-5566911 |wavey:


----------



## FrankHB (14. November 2004)

*AW: Verbindungsstange zwischen Innen-und Aussenborder verzweifelt gesucht*

Hallo Timmy

Alles kein Problem.

Einmal bekommst Du die Verbindungsstange über die Fa. Gründl in Hamburg, Tel. Nr. 040-5566911.

Im aktuellen Katalog 2004 von Gründl nennt sich das Teil Verbindungsstange, Artikel Nr. OSM 1053, kostet 49 Euro.

Ferner gibt es das Teil in einer stabileren Ausführung direkt von Mercruiser.
Das fahre ich jetzt seit 5 Jahren und habe null Probleme.

Ich steuer damit einen 10 PS Außenborder an.

Ich habe Dir mal ein Foto beigefügt, das musst Du Dir so vorstellen, wie diese Klippverschlüsse vom Kompresser.
Da wird dann die Stange mit dem Kugelkopf zwischen Z-Antrieb und AB eingeklickt.

Bei dem Foto hängt der AB noch oben, also kommt er wenn man ihn runter lässt, ziemlich zu der Aufnahme vom Z.

Ich müsste an Bord auch noch die Originalbestell Nr. von Mercruiser haben, falls Dich das interessiert.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Timmy (14. November 2004)

*AW: Verbindungsstange zwischen Innen-und Aussenborder verzweifelt gesucht*

SUUUUUPI!!!!!!!!!
  Vielen Dank Euch allen.Die Originalbestellnummer wäre natürlich der Hit.
  Übrigens:Ist das Ding schwer zu montieren?Fachmann oder selbermachen?


----------



## FrankHB (14. November 2004)

*AW: Verbindungsstange zwischen Innen-und Aussenborder verzweifelt gesucht*

Hallo Timmy
Ne, ist nicht schwer! Kann aber nur die Original-Aufnahme von Mercruiser beschreiben.
Wie Du auf dem Foto siehst, 4 Schrauben am Z lösen und wieder draufschrauben mit der Aufnahme.
Beim AB sind es 2 große Schlauchschellen. Die Platte ist mit Gummi unterfüttert, sodaß nichts verschrammt.
Die Stange läßt sich auf Länge ein-oder ausziehen.
Schon hast Du fertig. :q  :q 

Gruß Frank


----------



## clava (14. November 2004)

*AW: Verbindungsstange zwischen Innen-und Aussenborder verzweifelt gesucht*

Moin, 

meins war ganz leicht zu montieren, allerdings muss man entweder in das Motorgehäuse ein Loch für die Halterung bohren (hab ich so gemacht) oder man bastelt sich einen Halter, den man mit Kabelbindern oder Schlauchschellen am Motor festmacht, dann hat man kein Loch. Kauf Dir so ein Ding, dann siehst Du schon (ausser Du bist Rechtsanwalt und handwerklich völlig ungeschickt :q )

Meine Verbindungsstange habe ich oben an den Motordeckeln der Motoren angebracht, so kann ich auch auf dem Wasser die Stange montieren und abbauen, ist für längere Fahrten ganz praktisch, da mein Hilfsmotor sich sonst nicht hochklappen lässt...Auserdem schleift das Teil dann nicht ewig im Salzwasser rum, das reduziert die Korrosion.


----------



## Timmy (14. November 2004)

*AW: Verbindungsstange zwischen Innen-und Aussenborder verzweifelt gesucht*

Ihr seid klasse! Nochmals Danke
 Jetzt fehlt dann nur noch der entsprechende Aussenborder.Muß das ein mercury sein oder spielt das keine Rolle?
 Clava:Bin zwar kein Rechtsverdreher hab dafür aber die linken Hände.......


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. November 2004)

*AW: Verbindungsstange zwischen Innen-und Aussenborder verzweifelt gesucht*

Timmy,
kauf dir einen 4takter - aber einen mit 2Zylindern! Warum sollte das ein Mercury sein müssen??


----------



## Bonito (15. November 2004)

*AW: Verbindungsstange zwischen Innen-und Aussenborder verzweifelt gesucht*

Hallo Timmy,

sollte Dir das Teil bei Gründl nicht zusagen, schau auch ruhig mal bei Westmarine.com auf Seite 351 rein.
Hier kannst Du den " E.Z. Steer Auxilary in Deiner passenden Konfiguration nach old Europe importieren ( je nach Kombination 159,00 - 199,00 Dollar )
Der Dollar ist zur Zeit ja ein echtes Schnäppchen - es kommen aber noch Zoll und Handling dazu.
Mit dem Transport gibt es bei Westmarine eigentlich nie Probleme, arbeiten schnell mit UPS oder Fedex und die bestellten Teile sind ( wenn sofort lieferbar ) innerhalb einer Woche am Boot montiert.

Gruß

Bonito


----------



## Timmy (15. November 2004)

*AW: Verbindungsstange zwischen Innen-und Aussenborder verzweifelt gesucht*

Thanks a lot BONITO,
 hab mal auf die Katalogseite gespitzt.Bin jetzt aber ein wenig verunsichert weil die für jeden Innenborder eine spezielle Verbindungsstange anbieten.Wie kann die "Gründl-Stange" auf alle passen? #c;+#h


----------

